# Scale



## WolfeMomma (Aug 23, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a weigh scale for sheep. I need something that won't break the bank, must go up to at least 350lbs.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 25, 2021)

WolfeMomma said:


> Can anyone recommend a weigh scale for sheep. I need something that won't break the bank, must go up to at least 350lbs.


Did you find anything?


----------



## Margali (Aug 25, 2021)

What is your budget? There are ready to go scales for $200 - $400 or you could kit bash something cheaper.


----------



## secuono (Aug 25, 2021)

I bought a kit from Amazon. The weight distribution on it is off, though. 
A ready made might be best.


----------

